# Breeders in the New York, NY Area



## CBerns (Jul 20, 2009)

I am trying to find a reputable breeder in the New York, NY area. In particular, I'm interested in a female puppy or retired showdog. I'm looking for a new friend/companion and would like to find a breeder that I could visit to make sure I find the perfect maltese girl for me.

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Chrisman Maltese
Bevway Maltese
Josymir
Bea Anne Maltese

Check out the AMA list!


----------



## CBerns (Jul 20, 2009)

Your babies are beautiful! Such sweet little faces... would you mind sharing where you found them? Thanks!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 20 2009, 08:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807696


> Chrisman Maltese
> Bevway Maltese
> Josymir
> Bea Anne Maltese
> ...



Here's a thread for you to read too. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=43457


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree, take a look at the AMA list and start from there. Good luck!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (CBerns @ Jul 20 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807936


> Your babies are beautiful! Such sweet little faces... would you mind sharing where you found them? Thanks![/B]


Since Sophia didn't answer you yet, I will! He is from Bonnie's Angels in FL.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 21 2009, 06:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808040


> QUOTE (CBerns @ Jul 20 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807936





> Your babies are beautiful! Such sweet little faces... would you mind sharing where you found them? Thanks![/B]


Since Sophia didn't answer you yet, I will! He is from Bonnie's Angels in FL. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

CBerns: Thanks so much!

Briana: LOL Thanks! Actually, may I know where you got your gorgeous Gigi, so I may answer the question for you to return the favor? I just remember your breeder is retired...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 21 2009, 06:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808043


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 21 2009, 06:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808040





> QUOTE (CBerns @ Jul 20 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807936





> Your babies are beautiful! Such sweet little faces... would you mind sharing where you found them? Thanks![/B]


Since Sophia didn't answer you yet, I will! He is from Bonnie's Angels in FL. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

CBerns: Thanks so much!

Briana: LOL Thanks! Actually, may I know where you got your gorgeous Gigi, so I may answer the question for you to return the favor? I just remember your breeder is retired...
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL The Gigi is from Silkess Maltese. And, no she not retired yet, but she has been breeding since the early 70's. Gigi's half brothers just got sold I see on her page.


----------



## CBerns (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so happy I found this forum! You have all been so helpful! I really appreciate it :ThankYou: 

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 21 2009, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808134


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 21 2009, 06:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808043





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 21 2009, 06:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808040





> QUOTE (CBerns @ Jul 20 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807936





> Your babies are beautiful! Such sweet little faces... would you mind sharing where you found them? Thanks![/B]


Since Sophia didn't answer you yet, I will! He is from Bonnie's Angels in FL. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

CBerns: Thanks so much!

Briana: LOL Thanks! Actually, may I know where you got your gorgeous Gigi, so I may answer the question for you to return the favor? I just remember your breeder is retired...
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL The Gigi is from Silkess Maltese. And, no she not retired yet, but she has been breeding since the early 70's. Gigi's half brothers just got sold I see on her page. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------

